# La Flor De La Isabela Tabacalera Coronas Cigar Review - Very mild cigar...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've read some reviews on other sites for this cigar and I was shocked that some find this smoke harsh (it was very strong upon lighting but within...

Read the full review here: La Flor De La Isabela Tabacalera Coronas Cigar Review - Very mild cigar...


----------

